# windows 8 "oxc0000225"



## Michael_cc99 (Aug 4, 2007)

I have a windows 8 pro

I can't boot into my laptop ... at all... 

I have a probook 6570b

need help...


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

OXC0000225 represents HDD connection issues. Do you have more than one HDD connected?

Have you tried to reset the CMOS?


----------

